# Is anyone taking medication for anxiety?



## 22443

I have had social anxiety my whole life, and what is probably IBS for a few years now. So, I'm guessing that when I have my appt, the doc will prescribe me some anti-anxiety meds. I REALLY don't want to go on them...has anyone had any sort of experience with them? good or bad?


----------



## 17309

I have not gone on them, but two of my best friends have had excellent results with Paxil and Zoloft. If you've been suffering from the symtpoms, you should definitely try it! Also, if you "really dont' want to go on it," which is understandable, think about WHY, because your dr/therapist will definitely ask you to elaborate on that.


----------



## miranda

I tried paxil for anxiety. One of the side effects i read about was weight gain, and I thought how does a drug do that...? does it slow down your metabolism or do you spontenously make more fat cells? then i found outpaxil made me ravenously hungry every hour of the day!!!alot of ppl on this board have had good luck with xanaxm


----------



## 22443

did you feel like your mood was affected negatively? I just really don't like the idea of not being myself...even if being myself means having anxiety and being depressed. that's just the way I am.


----------



## lxdreamerxl

I've been on zoloft for about a year now. I was afraid to go on them too, just because I felt like getting on an anti-depressent meant I was "crazy or something." I can't notice it that much but my family and my boyfriend agree that I am a lot less stressed out and can handle going out into situations better now from being on zoloft so I guess its working.Also, it's not going to make you depressed, it's not going to change who you are...The idea of medicines like zoloft are...well something like...putting a chemical in your brain that you are lacking that gives you the anxiety/depression you are feeling. So if you need the chemical, it's there and it will work to help you. If it turns out you don't need it, it's not going to do anything, its like taking a sugar pill.At least thats what my doctor told me.


----------



## miranda

gracefullygassy,are you experiencing any side effects on zoloft? what did your doctor say about coming off the drug, is it something you have to do slowly or can you just stop?i'm always scared of the drugs that indicate you have to be slowly weaned off or else you might suffer bad withdrawal symptoms...m


----------



## 17309

The way my friend who's on Paxil explained it to me is, if you don't have the right chemical balance in your brain, it can be hard to deal with difficult or stressful life events (such as having IBS!!). Taking the medication will fix the imbalance, which will give you the ability to make changes in your life for the better and deal with the stress. Once you've done this successfully, you will be a happier person, and will be able to go off the meds -- she said the treatment usually lasts for a year, they keep you on it for a while b/c that way you're less likely to have a relapse.They work! And they don't change your personality, they just take away the excess rage.


----------



## 20601

heya collegegirl333. i'm a 21 year old guy, i've always suffered from anxiety disorder. my whole young life i was afraid of medication, the same way you were. i didn't want my mood changed or anything seeming 'different' about me. 2 years ago i started having severe IBS symptoms, and went to a gastro specialist. he said it was IBS, and put me on paxil. i was hesitant at first, but it helped my anxiety 100%, didn't change my mood at all really. the only thing i noticed was chills if i didn't take it for a day. and the best part is it cured my IBS symptoms totally after a month or two. so give it a shot, you mind have awesome results. good luck


----------



## Laitaine

I was on Paxil for awhile, but it caused me to have muscle spasms. It worked for my anxiety, but I didn't like the side-effects. But that particular one was quite rare. And it didn't effect my mood at all, but helped with the anxiety.


----------



## lxdreamerxl

I'm a little late coming back into this conversation but I haven't had any negative effects on zoloft.I trusted my doctor when he suggested putting me on it because he's very leary of drugs that he thinks are addicting or unnecessary for me.Now thatI think of it, it doesnt effect your mood in that you feel like you're any different of a person but my moods changed some in that I felt like I had more control over my moods...does that make sense?Like the stupidest things used to make me cry or make me angry because I was so stressed out. But now the things that stressed me out before don't seem like a big deal and I believe zoloft is the reason for that.There are certain doses you can go on for anxiety medications, i started out on like the lowest dose for a month or so and worked my way up and I'm still on a lower dose but I'm assuming that's how you'd come off the pill too, just keep lowering your doses until you stop taking it? Maybe not though.


----------



## Vicky19

I'm on 10mg cipralex (called lexapro in america) but i've been suffering from anxiety lately causing nausea. i've no idea what to do or whether i can take anything ONTOP of the anti depressant. xxx


----------



## 20834

Miranda,I have been on Zoloft for many months and find it to be very good. The reason i choose not to go on Paxil was mainly that it has been found to be addictive and can cause weight gain. I agree with what gracefullygassy has said. Usually these medication are perscribed to hlp train your brain to transfer certain chemicals properly. After about a year one can chose to go off the medication and may feel fine. I have suffered from anxity for years, and found Zoloft very helpful. talk to your doctor.


----------



## 14285

I started on Paxil and it didn't work as well as I had hoped. I have taken Zoloft for about 3 years now (maybe 2 I don't remember for sure). I haven't really noticed any side effects while taking the medicine, but if I forget to take it for a day or more I start to feel really "wierd". It is difficult to explain but I feel like there is electricity moving through my body whenever I move my eyes and I get strange headaches. I wouldn't say its painful, but the withdrawl symptoms are very uncomfortable and disturbing and make me very very grumpy. Also I have noticed that on days where I do not get up and start moving very early or have a slow afternoon at work I start to feel very lethargic (sp?) and extremely tired. Although I do not know if that is related to the Zoloft or my diabetes. I am trying to get off of them as they don't seem to be working as well as they used to. Maybe it is time to move onto something else or see what happens if I stop taking anti-anxiety/depression drugs all together.


----------



## miranda

I'm interested in also knowing if you've come off the anti-anxiety meds did your symptoms return? Like the feelings of anxiety and any GI symptoms.I did not want to be popping pills for several months/several years... Has anyone found the meds re-balanced the brain chemicals permanently so that you did not need the meds anymore?In the end I chose cognitive therapy to address my anxiety, I am still progressing thru the program. The clinic I go to has a number of psychologists, psychiatrists and also a nutritionist. From the very beginning I was given the option of incorporating medication if I wanted to, my psychologist would come to see the psychiatrist with me to discuss my specific needs. I was told the following from the psychologist- often takes upwards of 6 weeks for enough of the med to be in your system to have any effect- withdrawal/addiction is common- when ppl stop the drug, often their anxiety/issues return.The last point really struck a cord with me, which is why i'd like to hear your stories about going off the medication. Thru cognitive behavioural therapy I am learning skills to address my problems that I can use the rest of my life.


----------



## 14285

Well I can't say whether or not my anxiety has returned because I can't seem to get off of the Zoloft. The withdrawl symptoms are really strange. I tried to ween myself off of them with no luck. I just wanted to see if they are still making a difference. I have to go back and see my doctor next month so hopefully he can do something about it.


----------



## 19649

I have been on anti-anxiety meds. for almost two years now. I was on Celexa wich worked really well for me, but then my insurance stopped paying for it. So then I went to the generic and I had more trouble with diarrhea. (I had always had trouble with constipation but that switched the problem for me.) So I went on to Lexapro, wich is made by the same company that makes Celexa, and I'm doing much better. What they may tell you is that anxiety and depression are linked. So if you research meds. (Which I suggest you do if he/she does prescribe anything to you.) you'll find that they're often labeled "anti-depressants". They're nothing to be afraid of. I'd personally stay away from Prozac or Zoloft though because some studdies have shown that in some children and young adults it may tend to increase thoughts of suiccide. I hope this helps you out!


----------



## 20834

you need to be carefull going off meds such as that... it usually takes a few months to come completely off it.I went with Zoloft b/c i was told that is isn't addivtice, and that there aren't any withdrawl symptoms. Every person is different... some take it for a year and when they go off they are fine and others feel they need to go back on.


----------



## 23321

I started with Paxil CR (12.5 mg/day) just to even me out a bit. It doesn't take much for me. But...I ended up gaining 30 pounds. Then something went wrong with the paxil company or something, and now I'm on 10mg of citalopram a day, which is generic Celexa. It makes my attacks of panic few and far between. Before the meds I was getting freaked out and having attacks of D just thinking about driving my car.If I take 1 citalopram tablet in the morning and 2 Immodium, I'm fabulous 90% of the time. I got my life back!!! Still watching carefully what I eat, but I have a lot more fun now than before. And my class attendance is up, too! Yaaay!


----------



## 18784

I've had Atarax, though I don't think it's the same or as strong as any of the above.I took one before each exam, just to play it safe. Other than that, I don't take them as often as what I did in my early days of IBS, now only if I'm going somewhere new or just in an edgy mood, if you follow me


----------



## 23682

When I was in highschool a very old doctor who I'm sure is dead by now gave me Librax that was some good stuff. Then for a few years I went off medicine all together and just did over the counter stuff or just dealt with pain. My GI and GP both told me they don't feel comfortable prescribing Librax because it's habit forming. The GI was kinda rude he told me it's in my head and I'm the one who has the control, he suggested biofeedback and diet. My GP gave me Nulev which I still use when I have bad pains, it works almost instantly. Then my mom got mad at the GP and we stopped going to him, my moms friend recommended a new doctor. Last summer I had a new job and change is what really makes me sick, I was miserable so I tried the new doctor.This doctor is a GP-she's female, and she has IBS herself so she is so understanding. She felt that medication would help, first she put me on Cellexa and that did help a bit, but she felt that I was still alittle depressed over being sick, so she changed it to Lexapro, that is great stuff I think in the time I"ve been on it I only had D 3 times, but a side effect is weightgain, I was sooooo hungry I have gained 30 lbs over the last year, so she said that Wellbutrin one of it's side effects is weightloss and it also helps some IBS people so now I take Lexapro and Wellbutrin. If I have something really stressful to do, or go somewhere I have emergency pills -Klonopin to ease anxiety they're only for an emergency or if I really can't sleep. I've only taken it two times it makes me feel dopey so I try not to take it.


----------



## 21880

I have been on anti-anxiety/depression pills for about 10 years now. I was on Zoloft for at least 5 of those 10, and it worked, but then I started feeling like a zombie, and had to switch to another pill. I used to be just sitting there in class, and suddenly have to leave because I was crying. For no reason at all. There is NO shame in taking anti-anxiety pills or anti-depression pills. It doesn't make you 'crazy'. It means you have a chemical imbalance that needs to be corrected. Would you tell a diabetic not to take insulin because they were ashamed of being a diabetic? NO, because it is a disease. Just like IBS.People react differently to each pill, so don't get discouraged if even the first four have bad side effects or don't work. Been there, done that. You WILL find one that will help you, and make your life so much easier to control.I am now on a mixture of Celexa and Welbutrin that I have been taking for a long time. It is a bit pricey, but it works.I wish you all of the best! *hugs*


----------



## 21880

> quote:I'd personally stay away from Prozac or Zoloft though because some studdies have shown that in some children and young adults it may tend to increase thoughts of suiccide. I hope this helps you out!


I have never heard of that. I was on Zoloft for years and my sister was not, and my sister was the one who attempted suicide. A drug does not make you suicidal. The idea is just insane! It has to do with your logical thought process. Make sure that, in addition to taking drugs, that you can see a therapist. They will help you with the thought-process thing.


----------



## 20895

did u notice the first post? social anxiety and IBS? U know what guys... these two things can be strangely related. I think people suffering with IBS had a good basis for IBS to develop, i mean can this be that we all here just lack the strong spirit. I also always had some sort of social anxiety, ibs made it even worse, but i know people who never give a damn about this things, and even if those people develop IBS it wouldn't really bother them, because they can normally use any bathroom on their way like it is in their own home. And they never heard about such thing as social anxiety, or whatever other anxieties or phobias. I think a great deal of our seffering comes as a result of our own charachter.


----------



## 18553

I take Lexapro and it works great. It has really helped my anxiety. Any side effects there may be pretty much go away after the body adjusts to it. Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## Nikki

> quote: A drug does not make you suicidal. The idea is just insane! It has to do with your logical thought process.


Actually, i heard something similar about Paxil specifically, but not about Zoloft.


----------



## 19437

> quote:Originally posted by Ooni:A drug does not make you suicidal. The idea is just insane! It has to do with your logical thought process.


Actually, some drugs can make you more prone to suicide. For example, if someone takes Accutane for acne, they are careful to watch for any signs of suicidal thoughts. If you believe a chemical balance occuring in someone's brain can make them have anxiety/depression/etc., then why would it be strange that a drug, a chemical, could also cause some type of imbalance?Not being snarky here, just want to clarify this.


----------



## 18749

I'm thinking that I may actually need to give anti-anxiety meds a try ... none of the gastro drugs have worked, and I'm so anxious all the time about needing a bathroom, or not being able to make it through a day of work or social engagement.Just wondering, do the anti-anxiety meds actually help with the pain, etc., or do they just calm you down? Sorry if I missed this info somewhere.


----------



## 20834

did u notice the first post? social anxiety and IBS? U know what guys... these two things can be strangely related. I think people suffering with IBS had a good basis for IBS to develop, i mean can this be that we all here just lack the strong spirit. I also always had some sort of social anxiety, ibs made it even worse, but i know people who never give a damn about this things, and even if those people develop IBS it wouldn't really bother them, because they can normally use any bathroom on their way like it is in their own home. And they never heard about such thing as social anxiety, or whatever other anxieties or phobias. I think a great deal of our seffering comes as a result of our own charachter.-----------------------------------------------well mika, i believe that you are right... when im stressed out or nervous the IBS is very bad... being able to manage your emotions greatly helps with other things in your life, such as IBS. And some people need a tablet that will help them and if that works for you and their arent bad side effects than go for it. Has anyone found that Zoloft can make you tired ar have trouble falling asleep?


----------



## 14259

I live in north europe and i never heard about these meds. I have serve ibs problems caused by stress and anxiety (spelling?) I really would like to test the zoloft or paxil. I want to get my life BACK!! Right now im like a mouse haunted by an eagle. (world=eagle mouse=me) But i have some questions about it? 1 Is it available in europe? 2 Do i have to see my doctor to get it? 3 Is it easy to get addicted? (i mean for the average human)4 Can i drive with the med (both car and truck)


----------



## 21027

Hello!I have taken medication for anxiety before (paxil) and have off it for a year now. It really seemed to help me at first, and I liked the way it worked, but then after taking it for over a year, I began to realize that it wasen't working as well, and it was giving me some bad side effects. I was getting 'lightening' flashes in my head as they call them, it's such a weird feeling, not good, and I was getting anxious a lot more often. This is also when I think that most of my IBS started, and has progressed to the worse state that it's in now. Anyway, id just really check out all the medications and side effects, because more than likely, you wont like some part of the medication you were taking. You should try natural remedies, or talk therapy, etc...Goodluck!


----------



## 13854

I don't know if my doctor has diagnosed me for IBS yet or not, but she has put me on Protonix for dyspepsia, and now Zoloft today. I was hesitant to try Zoloft since I don't even feel like I've been stressed out or that my symptoms are that stressed related. I'm hoping I don't have side-effects but I'm willing to try it. I just found this site, and was curious if anyone was put on antidepressants. I feel more reassured and really hope this does the trick!







Only 2 weeks ago did I finally go to the doctor for my symptoms, after maybe 6-7 years. Perhaps I'm just not too severe, but lately it's been interfering with work.







PS: what were your worst symptoms when starting to take Zoloft?? I'm very sleepy, not hungry, hard time sleeping, mouth is very dry, and I feel "drugged". Will this go away eventually over time??


----------



## 22144

I didn't like them, but that doesn't mean that you should or shouldn't give them a try. Just make sure you research whatever your pusher, uh, I mean doctor, prescribes you.







They give out antidepressants like candy these days without informing you of the side effects. Did you know that some SSRIs have a 1% chance (that's 1 in 100) of causing you to lose your sense of taste permanently? There are others.I was given these:Ativan - Worked well for nausea and anxiety except I'd come down off of it around hour 8 in to it. So for another 4 hours my nausea would get worse and my anxiety would go through the roof. Made me suicidal.Klonopin - Made me feel like the worst kind of drunk I've ever been. I fell down the stairs. All I could do was sit there and be dizzy. Caused me to laugh a lot. Dizzyness -> nausea.Paxil-CR - My first encounter with an SSRI. The first dose I took (the starter dose) gave me terrible cramps and put me in bed. My mental state was happy and I couldn't have been anything but happy but the GI symptoms were too much for me and I stopped after 3 weeks. Little did they tell me that the withdrawal is TERRIBLE! I did a 3 day "ween" off of it per my psychiatrist. I woke up the next day and dry heaved. I was in bed for a week w/ vertigo, nausea, and diarrhea. I couldn't eat a thing. I had to fight to keep water down.Zoloft - They put me on Zoloft next. Zoloft made me feel like I had a 75 IQ. I was a freakin zombie. Caused little or no physical symptoms but (now) my friends said they hated me when I was on that. Eventually became suicidal. They tried upping the dose. It made me sick. They took me off of it. I was on it for a year and they did a "slow" ween of 4 days of decreased dosage. I was sick as hell during that. Diarrhea, spins, nausea, sweats, "zaps", tics. It was so annoying.Prozac - The least intrusive of the SSRIs in my opinion. It gave me gas (burping) but that's about it. It was very mild. I walked around in a haze. Made it damn near impossible (if not painful) to orgasm. Went off of it because I was doing cognitive behavioral therapy at the time and I hated the full-time "haze" it put me in.All in all, I think the docs were barking up the wrong tree prescribing me antipsychotics and antidepressants.I feel that a support group would have done the trick for me. But if they work for you, keep it up!


----------



## 16795

I took effexor for 2 years and just switched to cymbalta, which is supposed to have less side effects. I love it b/c I had gotten to the point where I was angry all the time and would just blow up at anyone over nothing. My anxiety level was eating me up. Now I feel so much better! I am so glad my doc suggested it b/c I was scary for awhile!


----------



## 21382

My experience has been that antidepressants suck and xanax is my best friend. I was on Paxil and this other medication that starts with a C... but can't remember(yeah i know thats really not helpful) for about a year and they made my anxiety and depression much worse. I had a lot of moodswings, and when my mood was low, it was lower than it had ever been before. They almost made me feel like I was losing control. When I finally stopped taking them, the withdrawal symptoms were horrible. All in all, a pretty bad experience. Xanax is great though because I can just take it on an as-needed basis, it gets rid of my anxiety right away and has had no side effects except making me a bit drowsy. I'd recommend xanax.


----------



## 16269

> quote:Originally posted by Vicky21:I'm on 10mg cipralex (called lexapro in america) but i've been suffering from anxiety lately causing nausea. i've no idea what to do or whether i can take anything ONTOP of the anti depressant. xxx


I take Zoloft as well. It doesn't seem to have a negative effect on my stomach.


----------



## 13854

As mentioned in my earlier post...I started Zoloft. After 3 weeks it helped nothing, so I'm off it now. The side-effects sucked for the first like 2-3 days. Once those wore off...i felt completely normal and had my same IBS problems. Guess I'll see what the specialist says...


----------



## 18739

I wouldn't take drugs for anxiety because I believe it is a mental condition it is not a disease. You are not sick so the medication that you would be taking is not really helping anything. I believe you can overcome it by getting help with self development. You might want to get some self development books. A good book to read is, " The Magic Of Thinking Big" by David J. Schwartz


----------



## 13854

i was actually telling the doctor i don't think my condition is brought on by anxiety. i'm fine...nothing is stressing me out...it happens almost every day in the morning sometimes before i even wake up. *shrug* so i didn't think the medication would help anyway but the doctor wanted to try it. i'll see what the GI specialists say tomorrow though.


----------



## 16269

> quote:Originally posted by Ilikeyellow:As mentioned in my earlier post...I started Zoloft. After 3 weeks it helped nothing, so I'm off it now. The side-effects sucked for the first like 2-3 days. Once those wore off...i felt completely normal and had my same IBS problems. Guess I'll see what the specialist says...


Yeah, Zoloft certainly hasn't helped my IBS, but it hasn't caused any harm.


----------



## 13854

> quote:Originally posted by honkytonkcoolkitten:Yeah, Zoloft certainly hasn't helped my IBS, but it hasn't caused any harm.


yea same..so i figure why take it?








Doc gave me a perscription for spasms and we're gonna try that. she also wants to me not eat dairy for a week to make sure that's not triggering it sometimes. that's gonna be HARD! no cheese


----------



## 23682

This is the reason why antidepressants are prescribed sometimes.Antidepressants Your doctor may prescribe a low dose of antidepressants for IBS. This does not necessarily mean that you are depressed. Antidepressants can block the brain's perception of pain in the gut, says Beth Schorr-Lesnick, MD, FACG, a gastroenterologist at Montefiore Medical Center in Bronx, N.Y. There are different kinds of antidepressants, and doctors may choose one or the other, depending on whether you suffer from constipation-predominant IBS or diarrhea-predominant IBS. For IBS patients with constipation, Schorr-Lesnick will sometimes prescribe small doses of SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) antidepressants such as Celexa and Paxil. They do not usually cause constipation. Their side effects include nausea, loss of appetite, and diarrhea. Other older antidepressants (called tricyclic antidepressants) tend to cause constipation. Doctors usually prescribe them for IBS patients with diarrhea. These drugs include Elavil, Pamelor, and Norpramine. Other side effects of tricyclic antidepressants include dry mouth, drowsiness, and blurred vision.


----------



## 22144

Now I know why I'm pissed at the doctors that treated me at the Univ. Health Center. They gave me SSRIs and I had primarilly D. No wonder I was so sick on them.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to point out that medication is not the only option for dealing with anxiety. For some people it is the only thing that works, ie. when there is some kind of physiological problem, but for a lot of people it is unnecessary.If you are worried about taking meds, why not try to conquer the problem without them first, and see how that goes, and leave the meds for a last resort?I've been seeing a therapist for anxiety, and it has been helping a lot. Mainly it's been really good for identifying why I get anxious about certain things, and how to train myself to think in different ways than I have been. One of the biggest reasons why therapy was my first plan of attack is that a close family member of mine is on Paxil, and has not been able to stop taking it due to the withdrawal symptoms. When forced off it for a week cold turkey due to having to get emergency surgery, all hell broke loose. There can be serious side effects, so think seriously about this before starting any meds.I would definately suggest that anyone who is having problems try the non-med way first, and if it works, great, if not, then consider meds. You just have to be prepared to work hard and be open.I also have been using this great book called "The anxiety and phobia workbook", which pulls together a lot of the different techniques and issues surrounding anxiety. I would definately recommend it alongside therapy, or maybe if your anxiety isn't as severe.*hugs to all*


----------



## 22144

I agree with midge, and I'd like to add that learning how to breathe properly helped out a lot. Deep breathing and a combination of cognitive behavioral therapy/acceptance of my illness helped me out the most.


----------



## 13854

You know after my doctor put me on Zoloft, and when it didn't help I went off of it. After that period, I've been paying more attention to myself and how i react to different situations. I realize that i get excited very easily and it's mostly my breathing that gets interrupted. Then I get all upset down there for a few....it's not even things i'm worried about. Like doing something fun/new or just hurrying will mess me up for a few hours. My doctor gave me a medication to help "spasming" (i can't remember the name of it). That has helped a lot too. I think mainly i do just need to focus on breathing and relaxing better. I felt uptight honestly taking medication for anxiety. I'm not a "worry wort" type of person


----------



## Guest

angst--TOTALLY!!! breathing is crazy in its ability to control things. i started using the deep breathing technique that i learned in yoga class whenever i started getting anxious and having stomach cramps, and it really does work wonders...


----------



## 22144

Sometimes w/ deep breathing I can get that "extra 10 minutes" I need to find a bathroom.


----------



## rarr

I tried paxil for the anxiety...and it helped with the anxiety and panic attacks...I loved the sudden calm that I felt...I hadn't felt relaxed in so long, so it was great..I was happier. but then I started getting some side-effects...cold sweats, muscle pains and really flushed...so I had to slowly lower the dose and stop taking it. the anxiety still hasn't come back to the extent I had it before I took paxil, so that's been really good.


----------



## 19256

Im on prozac and it has not worked for me.. maybe it will for you but i didnt like it it just made me feel like not myself...


----------



## 22901

I recently bought some HTP-5, it supposed to increase your serotonin production in your system to stabilize your mood. The first few times I took it and I was fine, then all of a sudden one day I took it and soon I began to feel groggy, and feeling like i was going to vomit, plus a massive headache. Anyone know whats going on?


----------

